# Im back !!! Birth Story and pics Finley James Collins



## hayley_willis

So sorry its taken me ages to come back on here, I just read all your messages :hugs:

Well the last post I made was just before going to the midwife, I didn't make the appointment I was in that much pain she advised to call delivery suite and let them know, I was having contractions every 4 minutes at this point about 30 - 40 seconds each. The lady on the reception was soooo rude to me and said stay at home until you are every 2 minutes apart you still have a while to go yet :growlmad: With this being my first I thought I was over exagerating and took her advice, also my waters hadn't broke so they weren't keen on seeing me so early.

Any how 1pm, the contractions got further and further apart, now every 10 minutes but lasting 1.5 minutes each and unbareable pain, phoned delivery and told her and she said "oh sounds like your labour is decelarting, you find this in false labours, go and lie down for a few hours and call me if they come back together".

Got curled up on the sofa and tried to get some sleep as I had been awake since 1am, 2:45pm my mobile phone went so I lent down to get it and my waters broke everywhere, It was bright green and thick and wouldn't stop.....then the pain hit me, contractions were back to back and I phoned the delivery and a different lady said come straight away, especially with green waters as baby had pooed inside me.

My boyfreind was driving through town and there had been an accident so the traffic was chocka, he sped through the bus lane and we got pulled over by the police :dohh: ! He explained what was happening whilst I was screaming in the back, they blue light escorted us at 70mph to the hospital:blush: through all the traffic.

Got to delivery suite at 5pm and they checked me, I had got to 5-6 cm myself with no pain relief!

7pm - internally checked 7-8cm

7:30pm -started gas and air and screamed that I needed to push, the urge to control myself was un bareable, the midwife said your not ready you can't be in half hour so I screamed check me then if you don't believe me! Sure enough I was 10cm dilated and ready to push! Pushed for an hour and baby kept slipping back round the bend to come out, he got stuck. All I remeber next is being surrounded by surgeons and doctors with my legs in stirrups, they had to cut me and use a vontous as baby was big and I would never have delivered myself (Why didn't they pic this up on my 37 week scan!)

Any way gas and air used for 1hr 30mins in total, did all the rest myself and baby Finley James Collins was born at 9:13pm 8lbs 10oz :kiss:

I love him so much already and have only just been let out today due to the amount of blood I lost and I collapsed on the ward getting out of bed so had a transfusion yesterday.

I have exclusivly breastfed for 3 days and I would advise any new mums wanting to do this to persist, it hurts like mad first few days but I feel so honoured to be his mum everytime he looks at me. 

thank you for all your help and support/advise and I can't wait to see you all in the new mums section xxx

2mins old! Looking sweaty and tired


----------



## dt1234565

Ohhh hayley! Well done you!

Them hospitals do not take you seriously! I urge all new Mums to trust their instincts!

Well done you, first labours are always the hardest and yours sounds like loads of hard work too but my god you did well without pain relief!

Many many many congratulations to you hun, and look at Finley he looks so alert even at 2 minutes old!

Lots of love to you both xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kc1980

Ooh you look amazing considering all you went thru! He is gorgeous, well done!!


----------



## mum2beagain

aww congratualtions was wondering where u had gone lol hes lovely well done you for coping so well with noo pain relief x


----------



## SRTBaby

Wow! what a birth experience, for some reason i have pictured my self in the same traffic scenario i just hope it won't happen and will get to the hospital on time. Congratulatiosn he is gorgeous


----------



## Lliena

Congrats hun :D xx


----------



## JasminH

Congratulations darling! That picture is lovely and you look very good for having just given birth! Finley looks adorable too.


----------



## lizzieredrup

Awww he is gorgeous :D I have to agree some midwives are really useless when it comes to being in labour and when to go into hospital, I also think us mums should use our intincts and if you feel you need to go in then go ahead and do that :D 

Sounded like you did so so well hun!! Congratulations on your little man :D xxx


----------



## aiimee12345

congrats hun :)

as if u only had that much gas & air!!! so brave lol!
i wouldnt have been able to do that...

you look amazing! & he looks sooooo cute!! :)

& as if u got escorted there by the police hehe!!!

congratulations babe :D

xxx


----------



## MissBroody

Massive congrats - gorgeous!! Your birth sounds a lot like mine, I got to 5-6 cms by myself and then to 10 cms in no time, and my MW didn't believe me either lol and was also cut and ventouse :( Take it easy with those stitches - lots of hot baths with lavender drops :thumbup:
xx


----------



## aob1013

Well done, and huge congratulations! He is beautiful xxx


----------



## apaton

congrats :cloud9: xx


----------



## dizzy65

congrats


----------



## rachm

Congratulations he looks gorgeous.

xxxx


----------



## mommy-in-june

You look great hun-and congrats on your beautiful boy!! :flower:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Oh congratulations! He is stunning and how gorgeous do you look? Christ, I hope I look as fresh faced as you after giving birth lol.

Lovely news, congrats again!


----------



## scrummy mummy

wow congratulations hun xxx


----------



## mumexpctinno3

Awww congrats Hun he is gorgeous, well done xxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## dt1234565

Oh yea, and for the stitches (I had loads with DD as only got to 9cm and they cut me open the extra one-ouch!), anyway, Mothercare do a panty ice pack its really soothing when you sit down, and a bath with sea salt speeds up the healing process, sounds stingy bit its not at all.

Forgot to mention the police escort in my first comments, if that was me, looking back, it would well make me laugh!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## piglet_1984

A big congrats!! he is gorgeous x


----------



## mordino

Congratulations!!! Your son is gorgeous!! x


----------



## n14boo

Congrats on your new arrival, he's adorable x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Oh hun, many congrats -that sounded so scary at the point your waters went -good for you for managing so well, and yay!!! for being blue light escorted through town haha -that's the way to travel.

Glad you are home and you and Finley are doing well, and keep up the good work with the b-feeding. It IS hard in the first few days but so worth it 

Love n hugs xxxxx


----------



## Louisa K

Oooohhhh I wondered where you went!!

Huge congrats Hayley!!

Sounds like you had a rough time, but hey aren't they worth it!! Hell yeah!!

Hope your feeling a little more recovered now :hugs:


----------



## PurpleHaze

Congratulations Hayley, sounds like you did really well! And Finley is gorgeous, with such a lovely name. I can't imagine what it must have been like for you, being driven through town with a police escort. What an exciting story! xx


----------



## flutterbaby

hayley_willis said:


> So sorry its taken me ages to come back on here, I just read all your messages :hugs:
> 
> Well the last post I made was just before going to the midwife, I didn't make the appointment I was in that much pain she advised to call delivery suite and let them know, I was having contractions every 4 minutes at this point about 30 - 40 seconds each. The lady on the reception was soooo rude to me and said stay at home until you are every 2 minutes apart you still have a while to go yet :growlmad: With this being my first I thought I was over exagerating and took her advice, also my waters hadn't broke so they weren't keen on seeing me so early.
> 
> Any how 1pm, the contractions got further and further apart, now every 10 minutes but lasting 1.5 minutes each and unbareable pain, phoned delivery and told her and she said "oh sounds like your labour is decelarting, you find this in false labours, go and lie down for a few hours and call me if they come back together".
> 
> Got curled up on the sofa and tried to get some sleep as I had been awake since 1am, 2:45pm my mobile phone went so I lent down to get it and my waters broke everywhere, It was bright green and thick and wouldn't stop.....then the pain hit me, contractions were back to back and I phoned the delivery and a different lady said come straight away, especially with green waters as baby had pooed inside me.
> 
> My boyfreind was driving through town and there had been an accident so the traffic was chocka, he sped through the bus lane and we got pulled over by the police :dohh: ! He explained what was happening whilst I was screaming in the back, they blue light escorted us at 70mph to the hospital:blush: through all the traffic.
> 
> Got to delivery suite at 5pm and they checked me, I had got to 5-6 cm myself with no pain relief!
> 
> 7pm - internally checked 7-8cm
> 
> 7:30pm -started gas and air and screamed that I needed to push, the urge to control myself was un bareable, the midwife said your not ready you can't be in half hour so I screamed check me then if you don't believe me! Sure enough I was 10cm dilated and ready to push! Pushed for an hour and baby kept slipping back round the bend to come out, he got stuck. All I remeber next is being surrounded by surgeons and doctors with my legs in stirrups, they had to cut me and use a vontous as baby was big and I would never have delivered myself (Why didn't they pic this up on my 37 week scan!)
> 
> Any way gas and air used for 1hr 30mins in total, did all the rest myself and baby Finley James Collins was born at 9:13pm 8lbs 10oz :kiss:
> 
> I love him so much already and have only just been let out today due to the amount of blood I lost and I collapsed on the ward getting out of bed so had a transfusion yesterday.
> 
> I have exclusivly breastfed for 3 days and I would advise any new mums wanting to do this to persist, it hurts like mad first few days but I feel so honoured to be his mum everytime he looks at me.
> 
> thank you for all your help and support/advise and I can't wait to see you all in the new mums section xxx
> 
> 2mins old! Looking sweaty and tired
> 
> View attachment 90633

well done hun :hugs: was you on early or overdue he's lovely


----------



## MissCurly

You did extremely well! many congrats!

Like others have said, you look amazing, aswell as your little one :)

well done in getting through all that!


----------



## Kacie

Huge congratulations!

the police escort is definitely one to tell your LO about when he's older :flower:

xxx


----------



## LesleyP

Wow congratulations sweetie!! He is gorgeous :D

That's pretty cool that you got escorted by the police haha! xx


----------



## scotsgirl

Congrat's on your little boy. What an exciting birth story to tell him x


----------



## hannahR

Well done you! Huge huge congrats. xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

aww congratulations sweetie! he is so cute and you look amazing!! x


----------



## Nats21

Aw congratulations :hugs: xx


----------



## K1mberley

congrats!!!! he is beautiful! xxx


----------



## catfromaus

Congratulations, you did so well!


----------



## Cinnamon

Wow!! Well done and you have a gorgeous little boy there. Huge congrats!!!!!


----------



## happy_mom

congrats!


----------



## Ella_Mummy

wow! what a birth story. So pleased everything was okay in the end. Your Lo has beautiful name.

Congrats Mummy!


----------



## Agiboma

well done mommy, both of you look great


----------



## RHR

Congrats hun, you did extremely well. Your little boy is gorgeous.


----------



## MRSTJ

Congrats hun xx


----------



## emsiee

What a story! Hes gorgeous and you done sooo well without pain relief! :hugs:

Congratulations and it just shows that you should always trust your instincts. xx


----------



## Lena

Congratulations and well done mama! I can't wait to join you in the new mums section in a few weeks.


----------



## whosthemummy

congratulations hayley,gave me goosepimples reading your post,so glad you and baby are ok and wish you all the best for the future xxx


----------



## EmmaM2

your post just made me cry - at work!! oops. Big congratulations, what a story!
Glad all is well, he looks gorgeous. x


----------



## Jemma_x

Congrats x


----------



## kate1984

I hope i look as good as you after i have given birth! Congrats he is lovely, and as my baby is also a Finn (although spelt different) think the name is gorgeous xxx


----------



## BrookieG

congrats hun!!! xx


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Arwww how cute!! MASSIVE congrats hun xxx


----------



## Truman

CONGRATULATIONS HUN. Finley is gorgeous and what a tale you will have to tell him when he is older..... escorted to hospital by the police whey hey!!!


----------



## LorettaClaire

massive congratulations and you look amazing! Baby is gorgeous too! x x


----------



## livin

Congrats hun, he's lovely. Can't believe they left you waiting at home for so long though.


----------



## newmummytobe

massive congratulations - you look so well and finley is gorgeous. glad it is all over for you now and you can enjoy your son, take care xxxxx


----------



## Jox

aww congrats...you did so so well :hugs:

xxx


----------



## lewiepud08

Huge congrats hun he is gorgeuos and i LOVE his name too hehe ;) (my Finley arrived on 1st June!! :D ) xxxxxx


----------



## kiwimama

congrats on little Finley! He is just beautiful! How cool being escorted by the police to the hospital! :lol:


----------



## Ellie130891

hey hun hows it going?
my little girl has awful wind and throws up all the time!are you breastfeeding?
xxxx


----------

